# inray OPC Router [RFID]: Tag Lesen -> [BadInvalidArgument]



## feitlinger (24 Februar 2020)

*inray OPC Router [RFID]: Tag Lesen -> Error*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir bei meinem (hoffentlich kleinen) Problem weiterhelfen könnt. Ich versuche einen Siemens SIMATIC RF680R RFID Reader im OPC Router zum Laufen zu bringen. Den OPC UA (RFID) Dienst konnte ich erfolgreich hinzufügen. Leider scheitere ich daran das RFID Tag auszulesen. Ich habe folgendes kleines Szenario aufgebaut:



Mein Trigger auf den RF680R funktioniert bereits (siehe Bild), nicht aber das Lesen des Tags. Hier bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

"Error in device: Die Eingabezeichenfolge hat das falsche Format"

Jemand eine Idee?

Besten Dank für Hilfestellungen.

Freundliche Grüße!


----------



## inray (10 August 2020)

Hallo!
Leider sind schon ein paar Tage vergangen, aber der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Antwort auf die Frage: "Region" ist ein UInt16 Parameter. Das schreiben eines Strings darauf ("User") wir die Fehlermeldung verursachen.
Viele Grüße vom inray-Team.


----------

